# Telaxers/Texturizer -post your pics/regime



## missnappylady (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I'm seriously debating texlaxing/texturizing and would love to see some pictures of your hair. Also, if you don't mind, please post your method.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## thebraudgroup (Apr 23, 2008)

I use JFM texture softener.


----------



## Napp (Apr 23, 2008)

i have pics in my fotki. i mixed4-5 scoops of relaxer into a tub of cholesterol and conditioner. then i applied it to the tightest sections first and the looses sections last taking 5 minutes. then i rinsed and neutralized. then i reut a reconstructor. now every 2-3 days i co wash w/ vo5 and moisturize w/ kids organics and hawaiian silky and twist it up. it acts alot like my natural hair but lays down better. I personally dont recommend it unless you are going for the "obvious" look and i did it for only 5 minutes and it looks obvious to me but JFM texture softener is way better than then method i did to texturize. WAY better.


----------



## missnappylady (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Texlaxers/Texturizer -post your pics*

Thanks for replying. Both of you have very pretty curls. Do you find the find that your hair hold moisture better since you started texlaxing?


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll post some before/after pics in the morning for ya.


----------



## missnappylady (Apr 23, 2008)

Duchesse said:


> I'll post some before/after pics in the morning for ya.



Thank you so much Duchesse.


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 24, 2008)

Okay, keep in mind that the before pic is several months old, but it shows my unmessed with nat. texture the best. The texlax really just loosened my curls and made it easier for me to do rollersets, though now I don't even bother with trying to wear it straight, my roots are too puffy.

I used ORS lye reg. and did it in 3 sections starting with the back. The 1st section I left in for 15-18 min., 2nd section approx 13 min., and the top less then 10. I mixed in a bit of olive oil, but the next time I relax, I'll just leave the mix alone. As you see the top is just floppy, no real curl, and the pics are of a wash n go. i'm sorry their not that clear.(and some kinda large)

I don't regret relaxing it, but I do notice that I have to b extra careful w/breakage...my strands are noticeably weaker now. Good luck w/whatever you decide to do! HTH!


Before







After


----------



## missnappylady (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting your pics! Your hair looks nice & shiny and you still have most of your coils. How do you texlax?


----------



## Napp (Apr 24, 2008)

just to answer the question i feel my texturized hair is dryer then my natural hair plus it breaks more easily


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 24, 2008)

Texlaxed hair no product







Texlaxed hair with gel

I texlaxed with Africas best kids organic relaxer for course hair mixed with 1/4 of a cup of oil. I slapped the relaxer on as fast as I could putting it on the back first because that is the coursest section of my hair and working my way up.
I then spent the remaining time smoothing and tugging at my hair with my hands(don't use a comb). Once my hair looked a little looser then I wanted it to be I washed out the relaxer(10-15 min). Then I put a protein deep conditioner in my hair and let it sit for 5 min. Neutralized and put a moisturizing deep con in for an hr. 

My hair still feels moisturized and silky the way it did when i was natural now its just easier to experiment with different styles. I'm very glad i did it.


----------



## Shalilac (Apr 24, 2008)

Texlaxer here. Loving it so far. My hair definitely holds moisture better and my strands are doing great! I am really luving the texlaxed life . My texlax procedure  is in my fotki journal and you can see photos there as well. HTH


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 24, 2008)

I am also Texlaxed, but I still have alot of my curls and my hair still looks natural just like in my Avitar, I still have some shrinkage but not as much and being Texlaxed allows me to be able to stretch longer, I believe I can go 3-4 months, my last Touch up was in Feb. 08 and I don't plan to touch up until July 1st, I like to have a decent amount of newgrowth so that I don't overprocess and have straight hair, I also use an Applicator bottle so it gets right on the newgrowth and it hepls the process go faster.

I plan on using Mazani Butter Blend, because I have been using No Lye and my hair seems to be quite drying after, even if I add oil to them. So I am gonna try that one and see how it works for me LOL!! Sometimes I want to go back natural and then I really love the look and feel of my Texlax hair, I was gonna transition but right now I am happy with my Texlax!!!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Apr 24, 2008)

Heres my regiman:

I just wash once a week with whatever shampoo is laying around and rollerset with Lacio Lacio or Chi Silk Infusion, water mixed with Silk Elements Heat Protection and Silk Amino Acid, and a little bit of Fantasia Frizz Buster. Now I am using Boundless Tresses again once a day and that is it!!! For daily moisture I just use Lacio Lacio or Chi Silk Infusion. I have added Silk Amino Acid to EVERYTHING. I DC 2x a month.


Before and after pics are in my fotki. I'll see if I can find a direct link.

ETA: Heres a link to how it looked after I texlaxed it:  http://public.fotki.com/Caisha/~texturizedtexlaxed/i-tried-to-go-bne-strait/


----------



## missnappylady (Apr 26, 2008)

Napp said:


> just to answer the question i feel my texturized hair is dryer then my natural hair plus it breaks more easily



oooooh... that's scary, my hair is already so dry.


----------



## missnappylady (Apr 26, 2008)

All of you have nice hair. Thank you for replying/posting!! 

I'm scared that I'll have limp hair with very little nap. That's why I asked to see pictures and techniques. Do most of you find that your hair is drier texlaxed than when you were natural?


----------



## Rain20 (Apr 27, 2008)

I think that if you dont want to loosen your curl do not leave on longer than 10 minutes. Duchesse left hers on longer than I leave on for a relaxer when I want bone straight hair. I think thats why her roots are so straight. Also Stillady did 2 corrective texturizers within one month so that is why her hair coils are so stretched out. I now texturize with phytospecific index 1 and I only leave on for 5 minutes.  Everyone thinks I am natural I even have shrinkage and I started texturizing after stretching a relaxer after 6 mos. However, I can straighten my hair easily. Turner girl pictures are great example of texturizing natural hair.


----------



## ajargon02 (Apr 27, 2008)

missnappylady said:


> All of you have nice hair. Thank you for replying/posting!!
> 
> I'm scared that I'll have limp hair with very little nap. That's why I asked to see pictures and techniques. Do most of you find that your hair is drier texlaxed than when you were natural?


 

I don't have a texturizer, but I there's one more person that you should talk to. Do a search for lovelymissyoli. She was natural, now she's texlax'd and she did it with twists. Her curls look great and very uniform. Plus she has before, after during and after care info. It's really quite interesting.


----------



## thebraudgroup (Apr 27, 2008)

My hair was actually dryer before I started texturizing.  Although I have gone thru tons of products, I find that the Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Spray is working wonders.  My curls are very defined and dry.  The photos in my fotki with the following products:  Cantu Leave-in and S-Curl.  This worked fine when my hair was short, but now that it's growing, I don't need the "heavy" stuff anymore.  I'm out of town and can't post photos, but I will update my fotki next week.

Kim


----------



## missnappylady (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Rain. When/if I get brave enough I'll go for 5 mins or the application time only. I love my natural hair but, I want try something different.

Thanks Jargon, that's EXACTLY what I'm looking for. It's just a little looser than what I have now.

That's good news, Braudgroup. Are you 4b too?


----------



## Eisani (Apr 29, 2008)

My hair is texlaxed in all of my Fotki pics.


----------



## thebraudgroup (May 8, 2008)

Yep 4a/b.  It's different in the front and back.


----------

